
Fight Against Mugshot Sites Brings Little Success - rbcgerard
http://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2017/12/11/fight-against-mugshot-sites-brings-little-success
======
rectang
It's a straight, short line between mugshot companies and credit rating
companies like Experian. Data which is available but hard to access is
fundamentally different from data which takes ever decreasing costs to
aggregate. We're on the front edge of a vast readjustment in how society
treats personal data and privacy.

